# Convalescing



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is very, very difficult to keep a collie immobile!
However yesterday instead of a walk she had a beef rib bone in the garden in the sunshine. And of course the poos had one each too. Interestingly Kiki was not to keen on me being close when she had her bone - initially she got up and moved away, but after a while she realised I did not want her bone and then she was happy for me to sneak in and get a close up 

Happy content dogs busily occupied with their bones in the garden and when they'd had enough they slept 
Today it is raining - any ideas on how to amuse bored collie which does not involve leaping up and down


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Inzi. Does she like the car? You could take her for a drive to see the sites and get an ice cream. Or you could teach her some hide and seek games with a toy under empty cans. Or you could have Liz pretend she is an rasta and put dredlocks in her hair.... or maybe not. Probably best to put on a show like Lassie or Rin Tin Tin for her. How long do you anticipate she will be hobbled for?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Or you could teach her some hide and seek games with a toy under empty cans?


Ooh yes, like find the lady? This could be a lucrative sideline Marzi (and let's face it, just about anything is more lucrative than preschool wages. )

Fantastic pictures, Inzi looks like she's on cloud nine


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

lovely photos - Molly with a juicy bone like that would not be good news!! 

How about some clicker training? Putting back feet on an object maybe? or are you trying to keep her off her feet more?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Does inzi know the name of her toys or household objects? You can teach her the name and get her to select the right one from a lineup for a treat. Good brainwork


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your ideas..
The problem with collies, or Inzis, is that they know everything, or can learn it in zero seconds, but training is enormously exciting and requires frequent spins and enthusiastic bounces. Plus whatever you ask for she interprets as 'ball', if you are lucky it is 'ball first, then the thing you asked for' then back up rapidly spin twice and shout until item is thrown as a reward. Once something has been mastered it becomes boring unless the reward is a ball. ..
I eft entertaining her to Dot. Inzi rolled around on her back, while Dot jumped on her head. They both appeared to enjoy it.
Makes me realise why I normally go for long walks!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful Inzi  

I hope she recovers quickly so that normal antics can resume.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They all look extremely content, who can blame them with such a tasty treat, good to hear Inzi is recovering x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She really is beautiful. I'm glad she is getting better.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Bless her  I had a feeling the Inzi approach to training might be a little like that  glad she found some suitable entertainment with Dot and hope she recovers quickly and can enjoy her walks once more.

Just a thought on the recovery - if you can find a vet who offers acupuncture it might help her stay pain free and active and stave off needing anything further for a good long time to come.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That is a good idea and I will look into it - this leg/shoulder/paw is her weak one - it is the side she twirls on and is also the side that she naturally turns on. The reason I retired her from agility as she would occasionally be lame after training on that side. That paw was the paw my husband put his chair on when she was a 12 week old pup (lots of vet visits/ x-rays etc - no break, just 'soft tissue damage' they said at the time).
She is feeling much better today and there is just a slight hitch on that leg. No ball throwing and very limited free time for another week is my plan.


----------

